
Fix It Already – EFF Campaign - vszakats
https://fixitalready.eff.org/
======
maerF0x0
Google play store should delist/ban apps that ask for permissions they dont
need or with overwhelmingly negative reviews

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oceanwing....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oceanwing.smarthome&hl=en_US)

------
SilasX
Mozilla should let users install unsigned extensions in Firefox.

~~~
stonogo
I'm sure they'll be willing to revisit this decision once they finish
crippling the extension API.

